# TV Audio Through Home Cinema Speakers



## David Williams (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a Samsung TV & Home Cinema and would like to know how to get the TV audio through the Home Cinema speakers.
My set up consists of;
UE40C6510 LED Samsung Television
HT-C6500 Samsung Blu-ray Home Cinema
Sky+HD Box
Everything works just fine, including Sky though the Home Cinema Speakers, but I can't get the TV audio through the Home Cinema speakers whilst viewing Freeview.
I have connected the Home Cinema Aux In (red & white) to TV AV Audio In (red & white).
What is confusing me is that they are both 'IN', I would have thought that the TV would have been 'OUT'?
The only 'OUT' on the TV is optical, and the only optical on the Home Cinema is occupied as it is connected to the Sky box.
Any ideas please?
CURRENT CONNECTIONS
•	Skybox to TV = HMDI (sky) to HDMI1(DVI) (tv)
•	Skybox to Home Cinema = Optical Out (sky) to Audio Digital IN Optical (home cinema)
•	Home Cinema to TV = HDMI out (home cinema) to HDMI2 (tv)
•	Home Cinema to TV = Red/White Audio Aux IN (home cinema) to Red/White AV Audio IN


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Audio In to Audio In will, as you suspect, not work. You need one of THESE. You might be tempeted to get one that only splits the signal 1into2 and use it backwards 2into1. That will not work in your setup because both the TV and the Skybox probably output all the time. So you need a switch that can turn to one or the other, least the two signals get garbled.


----------

